# American Horror Story Chat



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

Since AHS talk seemed to take over the Fantasy of Flowers thread, I figured it might be a good idea to make a thread for it so we can gather and discuss the show without taking over collection threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  We can discuss current, past or even future seasons or pretty much anything to do with AHS land. 

  *I'll try not to let out too many spoilers for people who are getting caught up in the series*


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 15, 2014)

Love this show, every season is awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Love this show, every season is awesome!


  I agree! I was really skeptical at first, but after my friend Jim badgered me and it kept following me around on Netflix I decided to give it a whirl. Watched all of season 1 in a weekend and luckily it was right before season 2 started that I got into it. I really love how every season is a different theme and how it's executed so incredibly well. I'm really looking forward to future seasons and think it might be one of the best written and acted series currently playing on network television.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I agree! I was really skeptical at first, but after my friend Jim badgered me and it kept following me around on Netflix I decided to give it a whirl. Watched all of season 1 in a weekend and luckily it was right before season 2 started that I got into it. I really love how every season is a different theme and how it's executed so incredibly well. I'm really looking forward to future seasons and think it might be one of the best written and acted series currently playing on network television.


  I agree, i like that there is a new story every year, it keeps things exciting. I also love that some actors/actresses have stuck around like Jessica Lange and Evan Peters, they're awesome


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hahahaha Ty @Naomih. Great idea


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I agree, i like that there is a new story every year, it keeps things exciting. I also love that some actors/actresses have stuck around like Jessica Lange and Evan Peters, they're awesome


They are both so great and definitely add to the awesomeness of the show!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hahahaha Ty @Naomih. Great idea


Thank ya ma'am!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2014)

This could be cool! 

Ryan Murphy about Season 4: “It’s set in 1950. If you look historically what happened in the year 1950, there’s some more clues in that year. It’s a period piece. We try and do the opposite of what we’ve done before. Jessica Lange has already started practicing her German accent so I’m very excited!” and also
“Jessica Lange has always wanted to play a Marlene Dietrich figure, and now she gets to.” 

  *Credit to AHS Fans FB page*


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool! I didn't know about this thread! Did you guys like the finale to coven?! I got caught up to the show fast! I enjoyed it a lot.  Oh and does anyone find the guy who plays Kyle/Tate extremely attractive?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Cool! I didn't know about this thread! Did you guys like the finale to coven?! I got caught up to the show fast! I enjoyed it a lot. Oh and does anyone find the guy who plays Kyle/Tate extremely attractive?


I really liked it and thought they did a great job with it! I am also with you on finding Evan Peters attractive, he's just so cute!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2014)

Am I the only one freakishly excited about this?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 25, 2014)

Omg they confirmed it!!!!!!!! Yesssssssssssssss


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Omg they confirmed it!!!!!!!! Yesssssssssssssss


  Yes girl, I saw it last night on Ryan Murphy's Twitter and choked on an ice cube! lol


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so excited for this!! This one sounds like it's gonna be dope!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Am I the only one freakishly excited about this?


hell yes! I love this show. Cant wait for somd freaky goodness lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2014)

I love stuff about the old time freak shows and so I'm really excited to see what twisted stuff they come up with this season


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love stuff about the old time freak shows and so I'm really excited to see what twisted stuff they come up with this season


  I know me. Too.  I went to the Coney Island freak show a few years ago and even though it pales to the real stuff I'm still enchanted with the idea of it the creepy factor


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't wait to see what they have in store for season 4! Love the idea of a "freakshow"!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 2, 2014)

So glad they said Kathy Bates is coming back, i love her as an actress!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So glad they said Kathy Bates is coming back, i love her as an actress!


  Me too! I'm so glad her and Angela Basset are returning.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 2, 2014)

Neat little blurb: http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2014/03/american-horror-story-season-4-cast-weighs-in-on-freak-show-theme.html


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool! I've always liked Michael Chiklis! http://www.thewrap.com/american-horror-story-season-4-michael-chiklis-joins-cast/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Cool! I've always liked Michael Chiklis! http://www.thewrap.com/american-horror-story-season-4-michael-chiklis-joins-cast/


yes heard about this yeyesterday super excited. Great returning cast and a wonderful addition


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

Oh no, not a clown 

  http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/552089/20140512/american-horror-story-season-4-freak-show.htm#.U3FCgPldV1Y


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no, not a clown  http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/5520...or-story-season-4-freak-show.htm#.U3FCgPldV1Y


Nightmares lol I guess a clown matches the freak show ..I am so going to have nightmares


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nightmares lol I guess a clown matches the freak show ..I am so going to have nightmares


  I guess I was just hoping we'd get lucky and they'd leave clowns out. I'll be having nightmares right along with you roomie, I hope my screams don't come through the cardboard too much.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess I was just hoping we'd get lucky and they'd leave clowns out. I'll be having nightmares right along with you roomie, I hope my screams don't come through the cardboard too much.


  I was sort of expecting it but I had hoped he'd say nah lets go in a different route no evil clowns.
  Your screams won't bother me As long as me rocking back and forth in the corner won't bother you?
  I will never sleep, I can't when I am scared lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was sort of expecting it but I had hoped he'd say nah lets go in a different route no evil clowns.
> Your screams won't bother me As long as me rocking back and forth in the corner won't bother you?
> I will never sleep, I can't when I am scared lol


  Not at all!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not at all!


  Pretty freakin much lol
  That is exactly how I act.
  You know what's really funny was I never slept as a child because of all my fears.
  I had black circles my entire life growing up, because I hated sleep lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty freakin much lol
> That is exactly how I act.
> You know what's really funny was I never slept as a child because of all my fears.
> I had black circles my entire life growing up, because I hated sleep lol


  I couldn't do clowns at all and couldn't sleep in solid dark for years. I always had to have a light on which drove my sister crazy because we shared a room. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I couldn't do clowns at all and couldn't sleep in solid dark for years. I always had to have a light on which drove my sister crazy because we shared a room. lol


  Omg lol I shared a room with my sister. I used to sleep with night light all the time.


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Omg lol I shared a room with my sister. I used to sleep with night light all the time.


  cause of your sister, the clown, the boogeyman


  I am paranoid of clowns too.. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> cause of your sister, the clown, the boogeyman
> 
> 
> I am paranoid of clowns too.. lol


  Lol in my family is was el cucuy that was hiding in my closet.
  Clowns have always scared me lol even from just a normal circus before I saw IT..


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol in my family is was el cucuy that was hiding in my closet.
> Clowns have always scared me lol even from just a normal circus before I saw IT..


  oh .. a cucuy is the boogeyman right?

  I was never afraid of him.. lol..


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh .. a cucuy is the boogeyman right?  I was never afraid of him.. lol..


Yes pretty much lol well I had an awful older brother who would scare me.


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes pretty much lol well I had an awful older brother who would scare me.


  cool.. lol


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 12, 2014)

Oooooooo clowns! 

  I Hope Evan peters plays the clown.
  At least it will be a hottie mchot clown!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Oooooooo clowns!   I Hope Evan peters plays the clown. At least it will be a hottie mchot clown!


Now that would be perfect!


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Uptownbackinit said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooooo clowns!   I Hope Evan peters plays the clown. At least it will be a hottie mchot clown!
> ...


   Oh yea I would totally not be afraid of clowns anymore.


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2014)

Except they'd probably make him un-hot and unrecognizable and we'd just end up associating him with scary things and his hotness will be ruined. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Oh yea I would totally not be afraid of clowns anymore.


  I still would be, but it'll help a little lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Except they'd probably make him un-hot and unrecognizable and we'd just end up associating him with scary things and his hotness will be ruined. lol


  True lol they'd prob make him utterly scary


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :nanas:


:nanas: so freakin excited


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> so freakin excited


  Me too! I freaking love this show!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! I freaking love this show!


I need summer to pass quickly so I can see this show! Seriously I am super excited


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need summer to pass quickly so I can see this show! Seriously I am super excited


  Same here, this and Walking Dead I am very excited about!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, this and Walking Dead I am very excited about!


How is walking dead? I hear it is great but I don't watch it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is walking dead? I hear it is great but I don't watch it lol


  I really enjoy it! I didn't want to give it the time of day at first, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## Southwest6211 (Jul 2, 2014)

It sounds interesting but I kind of have no interests in clowns. Lol. Not that I'm scared I loved  'Coven'. Jessica Lange owed that role. The first season was good too. I skipped over s2.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Southwest6211 said:


> It sounds interesting but I kind of have no interests in clowns. Lol. Not that I'm scared I loved 'Coven'. Jessica Lange owed that role. The first season was good too. I skipped over s2.


  I really liked season 2, Jessica KILLED it in that one too! Not that that is a big surprise though because she's flawless in everything she does. lol


----------



## Southwest6211 (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally made myself sit down to catch TWD marathon on amc this weekend. Im glad its on amc and not hbo. Lots of zombies . Lots of gore.  That reminds me have trouble sleeping with the lights out too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Southwest6211 said:


> That reminds me have trouble sleeping with the lights out too.


  Sorry to hear you had trouble sleeping. It definitely is one of the more violent TV shows.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

http://tvline.com/2014/07/08/wes-bentley-american-horror-story-freak-show-cast-halloween/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :thud:  http://tvline.com/2014/07/08/wes-bentley-american-horror-story-freak-show-cast-halloween/


:thud: yes


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Can't wait!
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RquxkDgFmU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RquxkDgFmU&feature=youtu.be


excited


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> excited


  So am I! A bit sad too if this does turn out to be Jessica Lange's final season. There's no way the series would still do well without her, IMO.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So am I! A bit sad too if this does turn out to be Jessica Lange's final season. There's no way the series would still do well without her, IMO.


She can't leave. I don't want it to be true. I agree she makes the show. Her acting ability is truly top notch amazing


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She can't leave. I don't want it to be true. I agree she makes the show. Her acting ability is truly top notch amazing


  Tis true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/11/22/american-horror-story-jessica-lange-leaving/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tis true!  http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/11/22/american-horror-story-jessica-lange-leaving/


I hope she comes back. :crybaby: you know season 6, after she discovers how boring life is without AHS


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope she comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  God I hope so! That or they find someone highly comparable to replace her. It'd be incredibly hard to do, but it MIGHT be able to be done if they stay in the vein of seasoned actresses like her.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> God I hope so! That or they find someone highly comparable to replace her. It'd be incredibly hard to do, but it MIGHT be able to be done if they stay in the vein of seasoned actresses like her.


Well who is comparable to Jessica Lange?  And I was so happy to hear Kathy Bates and Angela Basset were apart of AHS.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I was so happy to hear Kathy Bates and Angela Basset were apart of AHS.


  Ummm.....Meryl Streep or Helen Mirren? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I think they could maybe even do something with Kathy and Angela and have it be good, but Jessica would be incredibly hard to replace even with the stellar casting that show has. (Minus Emma Roberts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ummm.....Meryl Streep or Helen Mirren? :haha:    I think they could maybe even do something with Kathy and Angela and have it be good, but Jessica would be incredibly hard to replace even with the stellar casting that show has. (Minus Emma Roberts  )


I agree about Helen Mirren and Meryl...love those two...  I agree the cast was and has been on point all three seasons, till Emma Roberts showed up.  She wasn't that great in the 3rd season. Her acting ability isn't all that great. Not to mention her expressions whilst acting are the same in every film, show.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She wasn't that great in the 3rd season. Her acting ability isn't all that great. Not to mention her expressions whilst acting are the same in every film, show.


  She only gets gigs because her aunt is Julia Roberts and she's engaged to Evan Peters.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She only gets gigs because her aunt is Julia Roberts and she's engaged to Evan Peters.


Agreed. She riding on the coat tails.  Eventually the world will forget about her aunt and dad, then she'll have no gigs


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eventually the world will forget about her aunt and dad, then she'll have no gigs


  One can only hope. I will admit though that she was pretty good when she played Harriet the Spy Nancy Drew in the film version. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> One can only hope. I will admit though that she was pretty good when she played Harriet the Spy Nancy Drew in the film version. LOL


Yea that was pretty good. But that was childs play lol. This is the real world now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea that was pretty good.* But that was childs play lol. This is the real world now.*


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well who is comparable to Jessica Lange?  And I was so happy to hear Kathy Bates and Angela Basset were apart of AHS.


  Jessica is so fabulous, I have no idea who could compare. She's so great at being a terrible and great character all at once


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Jessica is so fabulous, I have no idea who could compare. She's so great at being a terrible and great character all at once


  I just love her. I'm really sad about this being her last season.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/21/fx-ahs-freak-show-campy/?hootPostID=2281e3618db5451ce29bd91a43f90763


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/21/f.../?hootPostID=2281e3618db5451ce29bd91a43f90763


Soooo excited


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Soooo excited


  So am I!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So am I! :nanas:


Did you see the little teaser they posted? The girl with the angel wings?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you see the little teaser they posted? The girl with the angel wings?


  Yeah I saw it, got all excited and then saw somewhere that it wasn't official


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah I saw it, got all excited and then saw somewhere that it wasn't official


Well dang! It looked offcial too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well dang! It looked offcial too


  Yeah, it looked great. Effing artsy college kids.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, it looked great. Effing artsy college kids.


Hopefully sneak peeks come out sometime soin. Didn't asylum and coven sneak peeks start about August?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully sneak peeks come out sometime soin. Didn't asylum and coven sneak peeks start about August?


  I honestly don't remember when they started!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

From Ryan Murphy's Twitter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> From Ryan Murphy's Twitter.


:yahoo:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope this season is better than Coven. That one could've been executed better.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I hope this season is better than Coven. That one could've been executed better.


  Agreed. While I liked Coven, I thought it was the weakest of the seasons so far.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I hope this season is better than Coven. That one could've been executed better.


  I agree aswell. It was a much anticipated series and it was very vague.
  The actors and actresses well good and helped the story. The execution was not that great.
  The only highlight for me was seeing Stevie Nicks lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm also incredibly excited for Walking Dead to return around the same time as AHS. I miss my TWD Sundays and AHS Wednesdays.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

OH SNAP!
  http://tvline.com/2014/08/11/patti-labelle-american-horror-story-freak-show-character/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OH SNAP! http://tvline.com/2014/08/11/patti-labelle-american-horror-story-freak-show-character/


Fudge yes!


----------



## duh-laney (Aug 12, 2014)

So excited for this show! I love the "theme."


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 12, 2014)

SO EXCITEDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

I really loved AHS Coven.  My family is from New Orleans and I am quite familiar with the legends Madame La Laurie and Marie Laveau.  Ryan Murphy is a genius for casting great actressed (Lange, Bassett and Bates).  I only hope Freak Show lives up to the AHS name.  I remember stories my grandmother and aunts used to tell about travelling carnivals coming to town and how they would sneak into the freak show.  They would be amazed but then afraid to go to sleep.  My aunt said she was unable to get the faces of a particular set of siamese twins out of her mind for years.  She said the sadness on their faces penetrated her soul.  I am truly excited to see this show but a little afraid at the same time...lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

duh-laney said:


> So excited for this show! I love the "theme."


  So do I, I've bee hoping for a Freakshow theme since "Asylum"! Also....


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

SerenLuv said:


> I really loved AHS Coven.  My family is from New Orleans and I am quite familiar with the legends Madame La Laurie and Marie Laveau.  Ryan Murphy is a genius for casting great actressed (Lange, Bassett and Bates).  I only hope Freak Show lives up to the AHS name.  I remember stories my grandmother and aunts used to tell about travelling carnivals coming to town and how they would sneak into the freak show.  They would be amazed but then afraid to go to sleep.  My aunt said she was unable to get the faces of a particular set of siamese twins out of her mind for years.  She said the sadness on their faces penetrated her soul.  I am truly excited to see this show but a little afraid at the same time...lol








 I'm incredibly excited about this season as well. Some friends and I are planning on going to New Orleans in a few months and I'm demanding a stop at the La Laurie house. I was really excited they chose to use her story and Marie Laveau's for last season!


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm incredibly excited about this season as well. Some friends and I are planning on going to New Orleans in a few months and I'm demanding a stop at the La Laurie house. I was really excited they chose to use her story and Marie Laveau's for last season!


  Thanks, Naomi! I actually got a chance to go inside the LaLaurie house back in 2007 when Nicolas Cage bought it.  His people hired a construction firm that my cousin was co-owner of at the time. He sold it a couple of years later. That place has gone through so many renovations.  It used to be an apartment building.  But many of the tenants complained of strange noises, occurrences and illnesses.  Much of its original beauty has been detroyed over the years due to so many changes, but it is still a great place to see. No one ever keeps that place for more than 3 or 4 years. My friend who lives in the quarter says that there is a renewed tourist interest due to AHS.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

SerenLuv said:


> Thanks, Naomi! I actually got a chance to go inside the LaLaurie house back in 2007 when Nicolas Cage bought it.  His people hired a construction firm that my cousin was co-owner of at the time. He sold it a couple of years later. That place has gone through so many renovations.  It used to be an apartment building.  But many of the tenants complained of strange noises, occurrences and illnesses.  Much of its original beauty has been detroyed over the years due to so many changes, but it is still a great place to see. No one ever keeps that place for more than 3 or 4 years. My friend who lives in the quarter says that there is a renewed tourist interest due to AHS.


  I can imagine there has been! I've only been to NOLA once and it was several years ago and I was quite sad I didn't get to stop by then, but this time I will go by and no one shall stop me! lol


  Also, Nicolas Cage is a weirdo. lol


----------



## Myeyeshadowisod (Aug 12, 2014)

I just adore this show, I've watched each season in and out and I am SO EXCITED for the new one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

SerenLuv said:


> I really loved AHS Coven.  My family is from New Orleans and I am quite familiar with the legends Madame La Laurie and Marie Laveau.  Ryan Murphy is a genius for casting great actressed (Lange, Bassett and Bates).  I only hope Freak Show lives up to the AHS name.  I remember stories my grandmother and aunts used to tell about travelling carnivals coming to town and how they would sneak into the freak show.  They would be amazed but then afraid to go to sleep.  My aunt said she was unable to get the faces of a particular set of siamese twins out of her mind for years.  She said the sadness on their faces penetrated her soul.  I am truly excited to see this show but a little afraid at the same time...lol


My mother went to one if the traveling circuses as a child. She still tells me stories of the times she has been. I am just like you excited and intrigued by this years AHS. Last years was tops. I truly love the way  ryan Murphy includes real life people, events etc. Truly makes the show more interesting.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 13, 2014)

Have to join this forum!! I love AHS


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Have to join this forum!! I love AHS


Welcome to the thread ForeverJenn


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 13, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Have to join this forum!! I love AHS


  Welcome!


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can imagine there has been! I've only been to NOLA once and it was several years ago and I was quite sad I didn't get to stop by then, but this time I will go by and no one shall stop me! lol
> 
> 
> Also, Nicolas Cage is a weirdo. lol
> ...


  Coven is really a tough act to follow but Ryan Murphy has exceeded my expectations each season.
  I'm excited and hope the show captures the true essence of the circus/carnival freak show.  If it does, I will be afraid to go to sleep...lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2014)

SerenLuv said:


> He is very weird but a great actor. Coven is really a tough act to follow but Ryan Murphy has exceeded my expectations each season. I'm excited and hope the show captures the true essence of the circus/carnival freak show.  If it does, I will be afraid to go to sleep...lol


Well there is a killer clown in this upcoming season. I am afraid of clowns,..so I wjll for sure never sleep :lol:


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Welcome!





Dolly Snow said:


> Welcome to the thread ForeverJenn


   Thanks dolls!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

SerenLuv said:


> He is very weird but a great actor.
> Coven is really a tough act to follow but Ryan Murphy has exceeded my expectations each season.
> I'm excited and hope the show captures the true essence of the circus/carnival freak show.  If it does, I will be afraid to go to sleep...lol


  I hope so too! I'm so excited to see where and how they take this season. October can't come soon enough.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Patti Labelle! I DIE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  http://tvline.com/2014/08/11/patti-labelle-american-horror-story-freak-show-character/


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Jessica looks fantastic and we get a glimpse at another new cast member! http://tvline.com/2014/08/13/american-horror-story-freak-show-cast-worlds-smallest-woman-jyoti-amge/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Jessica looks fantastic and we get a glimpse at another new cast member! http://tvline.com/2014/08/13/american-horror-story-freak-show-cast-worlds-smallest-woman-jyoti-amge/


So excited


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Patti Labelle! I DIE! :thud:  http://tvline.com/2014/08/11/patti-labelle-american-horror-story-freak-show-character/


:thud:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

This season has me super excited


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This season has me super excited


  Me too! Between the launches of RHPS and Matte Lip and the returns of AHS and TWD, October is going to be one awesome month!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! Between the launches of RHPS and Matte Lip and the returns of AHS and TWD, October is going to be one awesome month!


:agree: October is going to be awesome.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Fuckin' A it is! I even left out Halloween which is on it's own tons of awesome.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fuckin' A it is! I even left out Halloween which is on it's own tons of awesome.


I love helping get my nieces ready. i always put on makeup to handout candies to the kiddos. Kinda excited it is on a friday, means kids will be out later, because the parents usually don't have to work the next day. Fun fun fun! :dancin:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Kinda excited it is on a friday, means kids will be out later, because the parents usually don't have to work the next day. Fun fun fun!


  I'm really looking forward to it this year and doing the girls' makeup again. I'm totally stoke it's back to being on a weekend because Halloween on a week night is WACK!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm really looking forward to it this year and doing the girls' makeup again. I'm totally stoke it's back to being on a weekend because Halloween on a week night is WACK!


I agree. They should just make it the last friday of October every year.


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 15, 2014)

I cant wait for this show to come back!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Jessica looks fantastic and we get a glimpse at another new cast member! http://tvline.com/2014/08/13/american-horror-story-freak-show-cast-worlds-smallest-woman-jyoti-amge/


  I love her! She's my favorite character each season.


----------



## bchow1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Excited this thread!  Love AHS!  Can't wait till the new season starts!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> I love her! She's my favorite character each season.


  Mine too!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

bchow1 said:


> Excited this thread!  Love AHS!  Can't wait till the new season starts!!!!


  I can't wait either, October can't come soon enough!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

:yahoo: The Halloween episode is always a fave of mine


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The Halloween episode is always a fave of mine


  I love those too!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

SO EXCITED!!!
  http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/american-horror-story-premiere-date-726636


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SO EXCITED!!! http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/american-horror-story-premiere-date-726636


Omg!! Excited


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Omg!! Excited


Me too!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 20, 2014)

Excited!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

:nanas:


----------



## KaylaK (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SO EXCITED!!!
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/american-horror-story-premiere-date-726636









  YESSSSSS!! 

  <3


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 24, 2014)

October needs to hurry up!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> October needs to hurry up!


Yes I want it to be October now


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> October needs to hurry up!


  Agreed!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 28, 2014)

:eyelove: I don't think anyone can be as creepy and attractive at the same time .


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> :eyelove: I don't think anyone can be as creepy and attractive at the same time .


Except him :eyelove:


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Except him :eyelove:


   It's like yes I'll have your babies already , now stop it you hot piece of a** . Hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> It's like yes I'll have your babies already , now stop it you hot piece of a** . Hahaha


Haha yea I agree


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> It's like yes I'll have your babies already , now stop it you hot piece of a** . Hahaha


Hahaha! Totally agree!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> :eyelove: I don't think anyone can be as creepy and attractive at the same time .


He made my heart melt as Tate in season 1 even though he was a bit psycho. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He made my heart melt as Tate in season 1 even though he was a bit psycho. Lol


I loved that he was all psycho lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I loved that he was all psycho lol


Me too :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too :eyelove:


:eyelove: he looked hot that first season. Still hot now but you know what I mean lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove: he looked hot that first season. Still hot now but you know what I mean lol


He was hottest in that season, I agree.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He was hottest in that season, I agree.


All sad, and crazy lol :hot:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Some teasers!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Some teasers!


  I was about to post these teasers too. Great minds think alike ay lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> LOOOOVE IT
> 
> 
> I was about to post these teasers too. Great minds think alike ay lol


  Great minds indeed!


----------



## leetskywalker (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm interested in seeing what Wes Bentley's character will be like, glad to see him back acting!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

leetskywalker said:


> I'm interested in seeing what Wes Bentley's character will be like, glad to see him back acting!


  I'm excited to see that too!


----------



## Consuela327 (Sep 3, 2014)

October cant come soon enough!



NaomiH said:


> I'm excited to see that too!


Looks like this will be a very interesting season. Im looking forward to all the new actors and returning favorites.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> October cant come soon enough!
> 
> 
> Looks like this will be a very interesting season. Im looking forward to all the new actors and returning favorites.


  I can't wait either, I'm so so excited to see how they pull it all off.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

SWEET MOTHER OF ALL THINGS SACRED!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SWEET MOTHER OF ALL THINGS SACRED!


Omfg! Ugh this season will kill me with fear :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Omfg! Ugh this season will kill me with fear


  I don't creep out easily but that made my hair stand up on the back of my neck! I can't stop watching it though! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Not gonna lie! That scared me lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't creep out easily but that made my hair stand up on the back of my neck! I can't stop watching it though! lol


It is addictive and I'm scared lol I agree. I've watched both 3 times each already.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree. I've watched both 3 times each already.


  I'm more excited about this than Rocky Horror! Yeah, I said that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm more excited about this than Rocky Horror! Yeah, I said that!


Blasphemous!!!! But in all honesty both are equally up there for me!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But in all honesty both are equally up there for me!


  I've watched RHPS twice since last week gearing up for the collection, but holy hell I'm so out of control in excitement for this season!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

This is me right now thinking about it:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is me right now thinking about it:


:lol:


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SWEET MOTHER OF ALL THINGS SACRED!


  Yesss cant wait


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Yesss cant wait


  It's going to be so awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

The Tate one is so cute! http://shop.fxnetworks.com/american-horror-story/index.php?v=fx_shows_american-horror-story&ecid=SMM-FX-00601&pa=SMM-FX-00601


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The Tate one is so cute! http://shop.fxnetworks.com/american...orror-story&ecid=SMM-FX-00601&pa=SMM-FX-00601


I want them!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want them!


  They're so cute! I actually have one of these buy the same company but it's Daryl from Walking Dead. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're so cute! I actually have one of these buy the same company but it's Daryl from Walking Dead. lol


Cool! I wanted but never got the glinda, Harley Quinn, Poison Ivy and a few others lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Cool! I wanted but never got the glinda, Harley Quinn, Poison Ivy and a few others lol


Oh I bet those are adorable!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Sep 5, 2014)

Off topic but is anyone watching the new Gotham show starting in a couple weeks? Any batman fans out there? The show looks AWESOME!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Off topic but is anyone watching the new Gotham show starting in a couple weeks? Any batman fans out there? The show looks AWESOME!


Me Me! I am so excited for it.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me Me! I am so excited for it.


   I can't stop watching the trailer! So many good shows coming out .


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> I can't stop watching the trailer! So many good shows coming out .


I like the fact they are doing origins! It is going to be interesting seeing characters start off as kids and grow into the hero or villain.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like the fact they are doing origins! It is going to be interesting seeing characters start off as kids and grow into the hero or villain.


   Yes and hopefully as the seasons go by , they can brig the joker into the show. He's my fav villain lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Yes and hopefully as the seasons go by , they can brig the joker into the show. He's my fav villain lol


The Joker is so cool. Harley Quinn too, I loved them as a "couple" lol


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm going to have nightmares.


.shoot I'll be lucky if I can sleep :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Off topic but is anyone watching the new Gotham show starting in a couple weeks? Any batman fans out there? The show looks AWESOME!


Say what now????


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh that looks good! Sign me up!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm going to have nightmares.


So many creepy dreams to be had!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Say what now????


  http://youtu.be/0d1zpt6k5OI   Looks like it's going to focus on the origins of the villains and Gordon. I just hope it's good stuff lol


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 6, 2014)

I will definitely be watching this season for none other than my everyday man crush, Matt Bomer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

eeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeek!











 can't wait!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ompom: ompom:  can't wait!


ompom:  did just that! I want to sing my excitement from the roof tops lol


----------



## leetskywalker (Sep 8, 2014)

I cant wait!  I hope this season is better than the last!


----------



## KaylaK (Sep 8, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


>


  He's perf.


----------



## KaylaK (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## mel33t (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/candacelowry/jokes-only-american-horror-story-fans-will-understand#188hjmw

  Thought you guys would enjoy this


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/candacelowry/jokes-only-american-horror-story-fans-will-understand#188hjmw
> 
> Thought you guys would enjoy this


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/candacelowry/jokes-only-american-horror-story-fans-will-understand#188hjmw  Thought you guys would enjoy this


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/11/american-horror-story-freak-show-pepper/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :yahoo:  http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/11/american-horror-story-freak-show-pepper/


Woohoo


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Woohoo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lol: he is so cute


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> he is so cute


  He really is adorable.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/15/american-horror-story-freak-show-ryan-murphy/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/15/american-horror-story-freak-show-ryan-murphy/


Really Emma and Evan have a romantic relationship lol no way...:haha: And Twisty the clown


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And Twisty the clown


  I kind of rolled my eyes at the Emma & Evan thing. I get they're together in real life, but that doesn't mean they have to be on screen. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I kind of rolled my eyes at the Emma & Evan thing. I get they're together in real life, but that doesn't mean they have to be on screen. lol


I know! So annoying. Hopefully she dies lol I mean he did say EEvan's character basically feels like the "freak" show is his home. And she is a fake and not helping them  I'll gladly watch twisty murder her :lmao: Is that bad of me to say


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is that bad of me to say


  If it is then I'm bad because I'm totally hoping her character dies. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If it is then I'm bad because I'm totally hoping her character dies. LOL


Lol her acting sucks!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol her acting sucks!


  Totally sucks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally sucks!


Proves acting talent isn't genetic


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Proves acting talent isn't genetic


----------



## breatheonbeat (Sep 16, 2014)

i cant wait for thissss


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

A sweepstakes to try and win a trip to LA for the premier!
  https://www.ahsfreaks.com/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

New cast member revealed! http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/16/american-horror-story-freak-show-skyler-samuels/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> New cast member revealed! http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/16/american-horror-story-freak-show-skyler-samuels/


:sigh: I want this to aire already


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want this to aire already


  3 more weeks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 3 more weeks! ompom:


You are right..then I'll never sleep again :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are right..then I'll never sleep again


  I can't wait for the premier so we can all chat about it! I love chatting about stuff I love!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't wait for the premier so we can all chat about it! I love chatting about stuff I love!


agreed. It'll for sure be a show, we will talk about. I'm super interested to see the characters perform in the freak show. I hope it iisn't just acting behind the scenes.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm super interested to see the characters perform in the freak show. I hope it iisn't just acting behind the scenes.


  I want full on freak show numbers and lots of creepy, disturbing images!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want full on freak show numbers and lots of creepy, disturbing images!


I agree fully!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree fully!


----------



## Consuela327 (Sep 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SWEET MOTHER OF ALL THINGS SACRED!


Might need to watch this new season in the day time so scary!


----------



## Consuela327 (Sep 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is me right now thinking about it:


Love this!


----------



## Consuela327 (Sep 21, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Off topic but is anyone watching the new Gotham show starting in a couple weeks? Any batman fans out there? The show looks AWESOME!


Definitely planning to.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 21, 2014)

That trailer just freaks me out. It definitely is way scarier than the clown from IT. Btw, that's Tim curry right? Frank N Furter?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> That trailer just freaks me out. It definitely is way scarier than the clown from IT. Btw, that's Tim curry right? Frank N Furter?


Yes :shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 21, 2014)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5855046?utm_hp_ref=tv&ir=TV   Mhm I'm never going to sleep am I?!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 21, 2014)

There's probably another musical episode on this season knowing Ryan Murphy. Hmmm.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 21, 2014)

Maybe a thriller remake?


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 21, 2014)

The cast will sing and dance to MJ thriller


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> There's probably another musical episode on this season knowing Ryan Murphy. Hmmm.


That would be cool. Last years I loved!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5855046?utm_hp_ref=tv&ir=TV   Mhm I'm never going to sleep am I?!


ompom: I can't freaking wait!!!!!!! ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

BRING IT ON RYAN MURPHY!! BRING IT ON!! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ompom: I can't freaking wait!!!!!!! ompom:


ompom:


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone of you here watch The Strain?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Anyone of you here watch The Strain?


I haven't checked that out yet. Is it any good?


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't checked that out yet. Is it any good?


  Love it! Since there is no thread here, I go to reddit and read a lot of predictions and insider scoops.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Love it! Since there is no thread here, I go to reddit and read a lot of predictions and insider scoops.


I'm going to have to check it out then! I call this AHS chat, but please ladies feel free to bring up any ol show that floats your boat!


----------



## beachyt (Sep 23, 2014)

I loved the first season, lost interest in Asylum pretty quickly, and skipped Coven all together because I'm not into witch stuff (other than Hocus Pocus, of course).

  BUUUUUUT... circus freaks?! YES! I'm in! Demented devil clowns?! I'll take it! People with extra limbs or eyes or abnormal hair growth or tumors shaped like objects or other people? OKAY! I'm really excited for this season to start. I sort of wish they had kept more of the original cast (Connie Britton, Dylan McDermott) but I love Kathy Bates and Jessica Lange so I'm hoping this season will bring back the creep fest I've been missing out on.

  What other creepy shows are you guys into? I love scary stuff the closer it gets to Halloween. I wish they'd run The Following during the fall instead of winter, but I'll take it when I can get it. I'm looking forward to The Walking Dead returning and The Strain has been pretty good so far, all things considered.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

Naomi u should start watching The Strain


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Naomi u should start watching The Strain


  I will! I added it to my watchlist and plan to check it out as soon as I catch up on a few others shows.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I will! I added it to my watchlist and plan to check it out as soon as I catch up on a few others shows.


 It's not your typical vampire apocalypse show.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's not your typical vampire apocalypse show.


  Oooo....I didn't know there were vampires in it!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oooo....I didn't know there were vampires in it!


 Yes!!! U get infected by parasite worm that will turn you to one.  at least it's not a fairy tale twist to vampirism but viewed on a medical / scientific perspective.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes!!! U get infected by parasite worm that will turn you to one.  at least it's not a fairy tale twist to vampirism but viewed on a medical / scientific perspective.


  Good! I hate all that fairy tale vampire stuff like in Twilight.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good! I hate all that fairy tale vampire stuff like in Twilight. hboy:


 It's based on a trilogy book by Guillermo del Toro. Very well written. But I've never read any of it. Haha


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

Naomi, just watch the very episode and tell me how it goes for ya


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Naomi, just watch the very episode and tell me how it goes for ya


  Will do, ma'am!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Naomi, just watch the very episode and tell me how it goes for ya


I've been meaning to watch it


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

Just watch the pilot then decide from there


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone watch Gotham on Monday?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone watch Gotham on Monday?


Yea! It was good. Looking forward to watching more.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea! It was good. Looking forward to watching more.


 I love it too! Have u guys seen scorpion? It's pretty good too!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea! It was good. Looking forward to watching more.


So am I! I'm also now totally into Sleepy Hollow.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love it too! Have u guys seen scorpion? It's pretty good too!


never heard of it! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> never heard of it! I'll have to check it out.


 It's a group of geniuses hired by the NSA and it's based on a true story.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's a group of geniuses hired by the NSA and it's based on a true story.


  That sounds awesome


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's a group of geniuses hired by the NSA and it's based on a true story.


I'm gonna try and find it online, thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No, never even heard of it.   I watched one episode and it was ok. I need to get better into it lol  That sounds awesome


I had never watched it before until I watched the season 2 premier after Gotham the other day.  I liked what I saw so I've been watching season 1 on Hulu the last two days.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm gonna try and find it online, thanks!


 It's cbs I think


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c8BdHcAkAA8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c8BdHcAkAA8&feature=youtu.be


Eeeeeh :yahoo: so excited


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=3CvkcTT8-e8


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eeeeeh :yahoo: so excited


Me too!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkI2Akgpfig[/VIDEO]


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> [VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkI2Akgpfig[/VIDEO]


 I can't wait! My husband bought the season pass for me! He knows how much I love this show!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't wait! My husband bought the season pass for me! He knows how much I love this show!


  I love it too and can't wait until next week!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> [VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkI2Akgpfig[/VIDEO]


amazing


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

I can't wait for next week!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't wait for next week!


  Me neither! Between this and Walking Dead season 5, I'm in full blown excitement mode!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  All the sexual things lol
  but I have never been more intrigued in my entire life.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> All the sexual things lol
> but I have never been more intrigued in my entire life.


  I can NOT wait! I hope it's really sick and twisted. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can NOT wait! I hope it's really sick and twisted. LOL


  It better be. You can not have such an awesome intro like that for it to be lame lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It better be. You can not have such an awesome intro like that for it to be lame lol.


  Heck no you can't!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Heck no you can't!


  I wish this show started tonight!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish this show started tonight!


  Me too! Next week is going to be great for TV. AHS starting on Wednesday and TWD starting on Sunday.


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  CAN'T WAIT! Aaaaahhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like it will be the creepiest season yet.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm so bummed! Work has me missing the premier on Wed. I'll have to wait for next weekend to watch it:/


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 5, 2014)

I usually watch it the day after since I bought the season pass.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I usually watch it the day after since I bought the season pass.


  So do I unless I go to a friend's to watch it or something. I got rid of cable about 5 or so years ago, so I season pass the shows I like through Amazon, so first thing Thursday after work, I'm speeding home to get my AHS on!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I unless I go to a friend's to watch it or something. I got rid of cable about 5 or so years ago, so I season pass the shows I like through Amazon, so first thing Thursday after work, I'm speeding home to get my AHS on!


 I buy it on iTunes  they usually send me an email that the episode is available the morning after it's shown like after 5am CST


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 6, 2014)

At least there are no commercials


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I buy it on iTunes  they usually send me an email that the episode is available the morning after it's shown like after 5am CST


  Amazon does that for me too. I can't wait!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> At least there are no commercials


  That is definitely a perk to watching online! lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 6, 2014)

Yay! Naomi have u seen gone girl yet?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay! Naomi have u seen gone girl yet?


  No, but I think I have a free weekend this weekend so I might finally hit the theater at some point.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, but I think I have a free weekend this weekend so I might finally hit the theater at some point.


 It's pretty good but long so potty before u watch it! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's pretty good but long so potty before u watch it! Lol


  I'll keep that in mind! lol


----------



## nt234 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm so excited for Wednesday


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

TOMORROW LADIES! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.mtv.com/news/1955954/american-horror-story-crime-spinoff-oj-simpson/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :thud:  http://www.mtv.com/news/1955954/american-horror-story-crime-spinoff-oj-simpson/


mind exploded how awesome :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> mind exploded how awesome :thud:


Right? It has potential to be an excellent show.  I can't wait for it to air. Same with the walking dead spin off.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? It has potential to be an excellent show.  I can't wait for it to air. Same with the walking dead spin off.


What'sthe walking dead spin off going to be about? Yes, it has great potential for sure. What excites me is the "true" factor


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What'sthe walking dead spin off going to be about? Yes, it has great potential for sure. What excites me is the "true" factor


http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/09/05/the-walking-dead-companion-series-is-a-go-2249492?lt_source=external,manual,manual  I think that's why AHS has been such a successful show outside of the fantastic casting and script writing.  The fact that they use factual elements and mix them wonderfully with Supernatural elements.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think that's why AHS has been such a successful show outside of the fantastic casting and script writing. The fact that they use factual elements and mix them wonderfully with Supernatural elements.


  Sounds interesting


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2014)

:yaay:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 9, 2014)

Eeeekkkk! Twisty the clown scary!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 9, 2014)

Spoilerish?  I liked the twisted clown. He had a good creepy factor, I think they want us to like the "freaks" but after they showed that video of the girl having sex I don't think I can/will...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

I should of woken up earlier this morning and watched it before work. Was it good and disturbing??


----------



## mel33t (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm watching this weekend. I crashed at 8:30 last night. Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm watching this weekend. I crashed at 8:30 last night. Lol.


  I barely lasted longer than you, I hit the hay at 9. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Spoilerish?  I liked the twisted clown. He had a good creepy factor, I think they want us to like the "freaks" but after they showed that video of the girl having sex I don't think I can/will...


Actually he wasn't all that bad for me either. I kinda felt bad for him.....I don't want to spoil it for those who didn't see


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

I wanna watch it now! Why does work get in the way of EVERYTHING fun?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanna watch it now! Why does work get in the way of EVERYTHING fun?


Damn wotk, let Naomi go home! Do they not know AHS premiered and you missed it


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn wotk, let Naomi go home! Do they not know AHS premiered and you missed it


  I was going to have to watch it today anyway since it doesn't pop into my video library until after it airs on TV, but I'm antsy and want my fix now. Maybe I'll actually take a lunch and go watch it on my phone. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## gabzillaa (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


>


----------



## MissTT (Oct 9, 2014)

I was loafing around the grocery store last night and freaked out b/c I thought I wasn't recording this. I was plus it started later than I thought. Why does Angela Bassett still have to be guest starring? I wish I knew how the billings worked.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

MissTT said:


> I was loafing around the grocery store last night and freaked out b/c I thought I wasn't recording this. I was plus it started later than I thought. Why does Angela Bassett still have to be guest starring? I wish I knew how the billings worked.


  I've always wondered about how they determine the billings on movies/tv shows as well. Sometimes I find myself confused over the order they put the names in as I've always figured they would start with the well established names and work their way down from there.  Maybe she's not doing the whole season so she's billed as a guest star?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=775103625858956


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I should of woken up earlier this morning and watched it before work. Was it good and disturbing??


 Yes and yes   





Dolly Snow said:


> Actually he wasn't all that bad for me either. I kinda felt bad for him.....I don't want to spoil it for those who didn't see


 Yeah while he looked creepy I didn't find him all that scary but I generally don't find clowns scary. But yeah the part with the girl all high was disturbing to me   





NaomiH said:


>


 Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was going to have to watch it today anyway since it doesn't pop into my video library until after it airs on TV, but I'm antsy and want my fix now. Maybe I'll actually take a lunch and go watch it on my phone. lol


Sounds like a plan to me lol it was really good


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 9, 2014)

I do have a bunch of q's but I'll wait till everyone watched it. It's good to see pepper back she's my fave in Asylum


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

2 hours 50 minutes until I can leave this hell town and go home! Can't wait to be able to actually chat it up about the episode with you guys!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I do have a bunch of q's but I'll wait till everyone watched it. It's good to see pepper back she's my fave in Asylum


We will do a check to see if everyone has watched it before discussing lol


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone know when coven will be on netflix?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We will do a check to see if everyone has watched it before discussing lol


  Ok doki! I'm excited to share my observations. lol. Shall we agree like on a weekend or something that all of us can discuss on the episode.  Like we set a day and time every week that we talk about it?


----------



## crystalzi (Oct 9, 2014)

Hope this is not a spoiler but I just watched and I am not ok with that f***ing clown. I didn't watch any previews so I would be surprised and I am traumatized now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Ok doki! I'm excited to share my observations. lol. Shall we agree like on a weekend or something that all of us can discuss on the episode.  Like we set a day and time every week that we talk about it?


Yea maybe on sunday nights? If that's ok with everyone? What's a good time for everyone else?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea maybe on sunday nights? If that's ok with everyone? What's a good time for everyone else?


  Sundays works for me prolly after 7pm cst or so


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Anyone know when coven will be on netflix?


  Just going off past years, probably mid to late November or early December. It's up for dvd only at the moment.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Watched the premier last night after work and it was good! They did a good job at introducing the characters, kinda wish the clown had more of a creep factor to it though. He's good and creepy looking, but didn't have enough OOMPH to give me the willies. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Watched the premier last night after work and it was good! They did a good job at introducing the characters, kinda wish the clown had more of a creep factor to it though. He's good and creepy looking, but didn't have enough OOMPH to give me the willies. lol


You know I hate clowns, but he was tolerable. I actually didn't find him scary...totally agree he needed more creep. Don't get me wrong his creep factor was good, but I expected more from him. Hopefully this was a mild first episode with twisty


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Don't get me wrong his creep factor was good, but I expected more from him. Hopefully this was a mild first episode with twisty


  I hate them too, I find them to be totally gross ever since I was a kid. Not so scared of them anymore, but a really creeptacular one can sometimes give me a little bit of a shiver. I hope he really kicks it up a notch in the coming episodes. I really like how they did his makeup, his eyes really standout against everything else and just look so soulless and dead!


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just going off past years, probably mid to late November or early December. It's up for dvd only at the moment.


  Damn I was hoping for the end of the month.. I'm so impatient might just by the DVD lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Damn I was hoping for the end of the month.. I'm so impatient might just by the DVD lmao


  Hmmm...according to the Guardian, Coven will be available for streaming in the UK on the 30th of this month. Hopefully the US is before or not long after that.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Oct 10, 2014)

Just was able to watch the premier today.  I didn't find the clown creepy at all. But then again clowns don't scare me. I'm excited for this season looks like it will be awesome.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Just was able to watch the premier today. I didn't find the clown creepy at all. But then again clowns don't scare me. I'm excited for this season looks like it will be awesome.


  I think it has potential to be the best season yet. I agree on the clown, he's ugly and creepy looking, but I didn't find the actual character to be scary. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hate them too, I find them to be totally gross ever since I was a kid. Not so scared of them anymore, but a really creeptacular one can sometimes give me a little bit of a shiver. I hope he really kicks it up a notch in the coming episodes. I really like how they did his makeup, his eyes really standout against everything else and just look so soulless and dead!
> Pretty sure they will take the creep factor up a notch. I get a little creep from him, nothing major though. Some scenes "oh there he is creeping about"...but it wasn't enough for me to go geez he is creepy.
> Also that may be what threw me off, was his eyes. I liked the make up too, totally agree Naomi.
> 
> ...


  He really wasn't creepy enough for me haha...


----------



## mel33t (Oct 11, 2014)

Finally got to watch ... it has a lot of potential, but I'm not sure yet. I'm really interested in Elsas story line and Twistys as well.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Finally got to watch ... it has a lot of potential, but I'm not sure yet. I'm really interested in Elsas story line and Twistys as well.


Same here! I think those are the two I'm most interested in seeing develop over the series. I'm also looking forward to Angela Bassett.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 12, 2014)

My big Q: does Jessica Lange got a twin? When she sang the David Bowie song there's another gal in the audience watching her.   Also, is she amputated due to a nazi experiment? Hmmm.  I'm excited for Angela Bassett and Michael chiklis character next week.   How I wish Lily Rabe is part this year


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> How I wish Lily Rabe is part this year


  My guess about Jessica is she was not a "freak" in the past.
  She was trying to be a big star then her bulb became dimly lit.
  So maybe it was something to do with Nazi's or it was an accident.
  Something had to have happened to her.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My guess about Jessica is she was not a "freak" in the past. She was trying to be a big star then her bulb became dimly lit. So maybe it was something to do with Nazi's or it was an accident. Something had to have happened to her.


 Yeah agreed! That's why she has a soft heart for freaks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yeah agreed! That's why she has a soft heart for freaks


  Maybe a "freak" helped her, made her feel safe. Something and I am so curious to see how her story plays out.
  Though we could be completely wrong lol


----------



## mel33t (Oct 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> How I wish Lily Rabe is part this year


  Is Lily Rabe not in it this year?!?  She's one of my favorites.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Is Lily Rabe not in it this year?!?  She's one of my favorites.


  I've read she won't be in this year's due to filming for Mockingjay and The Leftovers.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Is Lily Rabe not in it this year?!?  She's one of my favorites.





NaomiH said:


> :nanas:


 Yay


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay


  I wonder what they'll do next year.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








 YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 14, 2014)

I must say this show is one of the best. I love how the story lines change every season. This current piece is interesting because it already leaves so many unexplained scenes. I'll not be missing one episode!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> I must say this show is one of the best. I love how the story lines change every season. This current piece is interesting because it already leaves so many unexplained scenes. I'll not be missing one episode!


  I agree, it's an amazing show. I can't wait to see where the season goes!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I agree, it's an amazing show. I can't wait to see where the season goes!


 Another episode tonight


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Another episode tonight


  Can't wait!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2014)

For the first time ever my husband said he wanted to watch AHS last night. (Saw it in the DVR queue.) He watched the whole thing and said he liked it. Praise ye gods! We might be able to watch together. I tried to get him to watch Season 1 and he thought it was too weird.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

MissTT said:


> For the first time ever my husband said he wanted to watch AHS last night. (Saw it in the DVR queue.) He watched the whole thing and said he liked it. Praise ye gods! We might be able to watch together. I tried to get him to watch Season 1 and he thought it was too weird.








glad he liked it and you now have a viewing buddy!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> glad he liked it and you now have a viewing buddy!


  Yes! Otherwise I always had to wait until I got to work to talk about it with my one freaky co-worker. (As in she likes unusual things. She just went to stay at the Stanley Hotel [The Shining] two weeks ago.) Who can wait a day. I want to discuss in the moment.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Yes! Otherwise I always had to wait until I got to work to talk about it with my one freaky co-worker. (As in she likes unusual things. She just went to stay at the Stanley Hotel [The Shining] two weeks ago.) Who can wait a day. I want to discuss in the moment.


  I always have to wait until I get to work to discuss it too as none of my friends (bunch of dweebs) watch it so I always end up watching it alone and talk about it with my coworker Michelle. I've always wanted to go stay at the Stanley!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  i wonder where next season will take us and if they'll hint at it this season


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> i wonder where next season will take us and if they'll hint at it this season


  I don't know, but I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 15, 2014)

this episode is turning out to be better than the last!!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2014)

Ugh! I need to go to bed. I record it first and then watch an hour later so I can skip the commercials. I want to watch it now, but I'm gonna wait until tomorrow night so the man and I can watch together. Blargh!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't wait to go home and watch this! I should of watched it this morning before work since I woke up at like 5am, but I just couldn't get myself motivated to do anything besides lay in bed and daydream. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait to go home and watch this! I should of watched it this morning before work since I woke up at like 5am, but I just couldn't get myself motivated to do anything besides lay in bed and daydream. lol


 This week is better than last week. I got spooked by twisty and feel bad and feel awful about the ending.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> This week is better than last week. I got spooked by twisty and feel bad and feel awful about the ending.


  Oh dang! Definitely going to be speeding home after work now.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh dang! Definitely going to be speeding home after work now.


 Speeding Tickets are very expensive these days!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Speeding Tickets are very expensive these days!


  True. Okay, I'll be driving home and making sure I'm going the full speed limit. Slow drivers best get outta my way!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> True. Okay, I'll be driving home and making sure I'm going the full speed limit. Slow drivers best get outta my way!


 Lol. What you think about it. I watched it at work at 3am and I got spiked. Our lab is in the basement and I'm all alone. Especially when I hear the elevator make noises from going up and down.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Lol. What you think about it. I watched it at work at 3am and I got spiked. Our lab is in the basement and I'm all alone. Especially when I hear the elevator make noises from going up and down.


  I'd probably get a bit spooked if that were me too!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd probably get a bit spooked if that were me too!


 Plus my machines are making noises periodically. Also i almost hit a deer this am on my way home. I kept thinking that I might see one. So I won't kept thinking I might see twisty coz I might


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> This week is better than last week. I got spooked by twisty and feel bad and feel awful about the ending.


 I feel you on that ending, I felt bad and sad as well


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Plus my machines are making noises periodically. Also i almost hit a deer this am on my way home. I kept thinking that I might see one. So I won't kept thinking I might see twisty coz I might


  Oh no! Are you okay? Hope the damage wasn't too bad! Those deer are freaking menaces!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Plus my machines are making noises periodically. Also i almost hit a deer this am on my way home. I kept thinking that I might see one. So I won't kept thinking I might see twisty coz I might


  Damn I hope you and the deer are ok!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! Are you okay? Hope the damage wasn't too bad! Those deer are freaking menaces!


 I slammed on the brakes. But after the adrenaline subsides I felt weak and loopy that I don't know how to drive. Lol. I drove just 35 on my last 3 miles to home. They're everywhere now coz winter is coming and it's mating season and they stock pile their food.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I slammed on the brakes. But after the adrenaline subsides I felt weak and loopy that I don't know how to drive. Lol. I drove just 35 on my last 3 miles to home. They're everywhere now coz winter is coming and it's mating season and they stock pile their food.


  Nov 23rd 2011 on my way to work a deer ran across 3 lanes of traffic on the northbound side of the highway, jumped over the median dividing north and south and landed inches in front of my car. Since I was going like 75 mph I had no real chance to react and my little  Sebring was totaled.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nov 23rd 2011 on my way to work a deer ran across 3 lanes of traffic on the northbound side of the highway, jumped over the median dividing north and south and landed inches in front of my car. Since I was going like 75 mph I had no real chance to react and my little  Sebring was totaled.


 I was driving 65 this am and he does look like a deer over the headlights


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh I loved her on AHS! Can't wait to see her character on TWD!
  http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/walking-dead-enlists-alexandra-breckenridge-741193


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Oct 16, 2014)

Did anyone notice twisty in the promo does not look like the same person as the clown? Is it just me? I have a theory that someone else follows in the clowns footsteps.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

I love that Pepper is still Pepper in this show    I like twisty :shock:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like twisty


I honestly can't imagine her not being called Pepper.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was watching with my mom last and she goes " is this that strange story?" :haha:  I love my mom!


----------



## cocotears (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like twisty


  I noticed that too and it made me smile.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 16, 2014)

Glad @NaomiH linked to this board in the other thread! I forgot it existed. I don't have a problem with clowns so that doesn't bother me, but this season is not appealing to me at all. Usually, the first couple episodes of AHS, I'm hooked; but this season I'm just like blah. Maybe it's because I feel the seasons always start out strong but fall apart in the middle and then go on to be complete shit. I guess I'm just not going to get my hopes up to be disappointed. I was really excited for this theme though and it sucks that I'm not liking it much. I also hope there isn't a musical number in every episode, I'm not a big fan of musicals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways that's my
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

cocotears said:


> I noticed that too and it made me smile.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I honestly can't imagine her not being called Pepper.


Right! It was so nice. Kinda like a back story of sorts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


I was like Huh? Is she crazy lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was like Huh? Is she crazy lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was like Huh? Is she crazy lol


  Right? Who sees THAT walking down the road and stops to ask it to perform at a children's party? Also, her son is no child. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

Her son is crazy! I think he murdered someone in the past.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Glad @NaomiH linked to this board in the other thread! I forgot it existed. I don't have a problem with clowns so that doesn't bother me, but this season is not appealing to me at all. Usually, the first couple episodes of AHS, I'm hooked; but this season I'm just like blah. Maybe it's because I feel the seasons always start out strong but fall apart in the middle and then go on to be complete shit. I guess I'm just not going to get my hopes up to be disappointed. I was really excited for this theme though and it sucks that I'm not liking it much. I also hope there isn't a musical number in every episode, I'm not a big fan of musicals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope you start to like it more as the show goes on. I don't mind the musical numbers as they've fit the theme so far, but I know what you mean by not wanting them in every episode and I lovemusicals. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Her son is crazy! I think he murdered someone in the past.


  I wouldn't be surprised. I guess we'll find out in time!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you start to like it more as the show goes on. I don't mind the musical numbers as they've fit the theme so far, but I know what you mean by not wanting them in every episode and I LOVE musicals. lol


 What do your expect from Ryan Murphy. He got post-glee partum blues


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Jackie Kaiser said:


> Did anyone notice twisty in the promo does not look like the same person as the clown? Is it just me? I have a theory that someone else follows in the clowns footsteps.


  I noticed that, yes. You theory could be a cool one! Guess we'll find out over the next few weeks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? Who sees THAT walking down the road and stops to ask it to perform at a children's party? Also, her son is no child. lol


Her son is a full adult and what's with the play room? I get collecting items, but it was a room for a 5 year old.  I was all she isn't going to......oh my gosh she did :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What do your expect from Ryan Murphy. He got post-glee partum blues


  He might of! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was all she isn't going to......oh my gosh she did


  I only half started it earlier on lunch, going to have to finish it out once I get home. I'll get back to you! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I only half started it earlier on lunch, going to have to finish it out once I get home. I'll get back to you! lol


 lol oh ok!  My lips are sealed haha


----------



## cocotears (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you start to like it more as the show goes on. I don't mind the musical numbers as they've fit the theme so far, but I know what you mean by not wanting them in every episode and I lovemusicals. lol


  I mean it IS Ryan Murphy so it's expected, but I hope he chills out. Lol. I'm gonna watch it regardless though. Even if I hate it because that's just me. Hahahaha.   





Dolly Snow said:


> Her son is a full adult and what's with the play room? I get collecting items, but it was a room for a 5 year old.  I was all she isn't going to......oh my gosh she did :lol:


  Did you catch him drinking the cognac out of the glass baby bottle?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 16, 2014)

And when Twisty's mask came off!?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> And when Twisty's mask came off!?


  Actually made me feel sad for him


----------



## cocotears (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was very odd, but what do you expect when his mother treats him like that right.  I get being a protective mother, but that is taking it a little far.   Actually made me feel sad for him :shock:


  Yes. That mother/son relationship is wayyyy past weird.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> And when Twisty's mask came off!?


  I missed part of past nights episode. Guess I need to watch it again...


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I missed part of past nights episode. Guess I need to watch it again...


 Way better than last week's


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

I still am sad with the end part of it. I don't wanna give spoilers. I got teary  eyed


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I still am sad with the end part of it. I don't wanna give spoilers. I got teary  eyed


  I didn't tear up but it really upset me. I couldn't believe it. Felt so bad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I didn't tear up but it really upset me. I couldn't believe it. Felt so bad.


I felt bad as well.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I didn't tear up but it really upset me. I couldn't believe it. Felt so bad.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Mother/son relationship = super bizarre Twisty: figured something was going in under that mask, but wasn't quite expecting that. Anyone else wonder how rancid he would smell if he were real?  Michael Chiklis' character is a giant jerkoff! Hate him!  And last but not least


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> And last but not least


  twisty look like hannibal lecter there for a moment


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

it's a slow night for work, well I spoke with the day shift and they told me it was slow day too. So I'm on the walking dead marathon. I didn't paid much attention with season 4 last year so now i'm catching up. then i get spooked after midnight. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> twisty look like hannibal lecter there for a moment


haha!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> it's a slow night for work, well I spoke with the day shift and they told me it was slow day too. So I'm on the walking dead marathon. I didn't paid much attention with season 4 last year so now i'm catching up. then i get spooked after midnight. lol


Season 4 was good but had some sad bits. You'll see what I mean sooner or later. Also, that damn governor is extra nutso.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> And last but not least


  twisty look like hannibal lecter there for a moment


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? Who sees THAT walking down the road and stops to ask it to perform at a children's party? Also, her son is no child. lol
> Yes!! It's like how can you not see that he is filthy and bloody.
> 
> 
> ...


  I thought S4 was a snoozefest. Too many feels. S5 E1 was rockin'! Hopefully they keep it up.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Yes!! It's like how can you not see that he is filthy and bloody.
> 
> Clearly that has to be the case. And didn't he say girls are smelly cows?
> 
> ...


  I think he has killed someone too, since it was made known he has probably butchered some animals before and his mother seemed extra worried about him going out in a mood because something usually happens. 

  The premier of season 4 was pretty intense when they go into that supermarket and the end showdown at the prison was pretty good. Season 2 was the least entertaining for me, I still really liked it, but it was far from action packed.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

Btw, the maid is patti labelle and her daughter is going to be gabourney sidibe. I didn't realized it was her until I've read a recap from a TV blog I follow


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Btw, the maid is patti labelle and her daughter is going to be gabourney sidibe. I didn't realized it was her until I've read a recap from a TV blog I follow


  I know! I was so excited to see her! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Patti


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 This made me squeal !


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Btw, the maid is patti labelle and her daughter is going to be gabourney sidibe. I didn't realized it was her until I've read a recap from a TV blog I follow


  I glanced up at the end of the credits and saw Patti's name and was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Didn't realize she'd be in the show or I forgot. But then they got her in a mammy role so I was disappointed. Didn't know Gabby was coming back. That's cool.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

MissTT said:


> I glanced up at the end of the credits and saw Patti's name and was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Her role is a bit of a bummer, but I think as the show progresses her character is supposed to be the one who starts figuring out the Twisty murders, so it's bound to get more interesting with her character.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh I know Miss Patti will be interesting. She was giving heat in the moments she was on the screen. I just tire of the mammy trope. And quit giving away the storyline! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Oh I know Miss Patti will be interesting. She was giving heat in the moments she was on the screen. I just tire of the mammy trope.


  I gotcha! I was so excited to hear she was going to be on and then kinda bummed she was playing servant to that creepy mommy/son duo


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

It's interesting mommy will let him do whatever he wants except be a thespian.

  Btw, I was dying when Twisty left the house like, "Man, you people too crazy for even me!" Dandy was scary enough to send Twisty packin'.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

MissTT said:


> It's interesting mommy will let him do whatever he wants except be a thespian.
> 
> Btw, I was dying when Twisty left the house like, "Man, you people too crazy for even me!" Dandy was scary enough to send Twisty packin'.


  Right? Every time Twisty looked at him it looked like he was thinking "wtf is wrong with this mofo". lol


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

Exactly the look he was giving. I was howling after it went down.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Exactly the look he was giving. I was howling after it went down.


  I died when he popped him in the head with that juggling stick thing for digging through his stuff. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Never thought I'd ever say it, but Twisty is my favorite character so far. lol


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Btw, the maid is patti labelle and her daughter is going to be gabourney sidibe. I didn't realized it was her until I've read a recap from a TV blog I follow


  I recognized her right away! I was like "hey! That's Patti!"


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I died when he popped him in the head with that juggling stick thing for digging through his stuff. LOL


  So did I, but I noted he didn't kill him which was very telling. Twisty is scared of Dandy. Or at least uncomfortable with him.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

MissTT said:


> So did I, but I noted he didn't kill him which was very telling. Twisty is scared of Dandy. Or at least uncomfortable with him.


  I wonder what kind of shenanigans those two are going to get up to in that bus.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I recognized her right away! I was like "hey! That's Patti!"


Same lol love Patti


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

Patti's probably going to have a performance later on


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Patti's probably going to have a performance later on


  From what I've read, she doesn't do any singing on the show. :/


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> From what I've read, she doesn't do any singing on the show. :/


 Oh no! I want patti to do a 50s song number


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no! I want patti to do a 50s song number


  Yeah, kind of a bummer, but at the same time it'd be way weird if she just busted into song. The other musical numbers have fit since it's performers doing them, but if a maid just up and busted into song it'd be a little questionable. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, kind of a bummer, but at the same time it'd be way weird if she just busted into song. The other musical numbers have fit since it's performers doing them, but if a maid just up and busted into song it'd be a little questionable. lol


 The psycho rich kid got a mini puppet theater in his room, he might force them to do a performance together with gabourney sidibe


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The psycho rich kid got a mini puppet theater in his room, he might force them to do a performance together with gabourney sidibe


  Okay, now that has some potential right there!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no! I want patti to do a 50s song number


Me too. Sadly I doubt it'll happen!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm prepping for my midterms tomorrow, so I'll have a tv marathon for walking dead and scandal after tomorrow


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm prepping for my midterms tomorrow, so I'll have a tv marathon for walking dead and scandal after tomorrow


  I've never watched Scandal though it's been in my Netflix queue for ages. I really need to get to watching some of the stuff in there because it is pretty backed up. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

It looks SO good! Can't wait! 
  https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=779772388725413


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll watch the walking dead tonight and other shows I've missed this week


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It looks SO good! Can't wait!
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=779772388725413


  Why won't it let me view it


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll watch the walking dead tonight and other shows I've missed this week


  I started TWD last night, got half way and had to stop when I got all distracted on the phone. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why won't it let me view it


  I don't know, it's playing fine for me. :/


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll watch the walking dead tonight and other shows I've missed this week


  Its so good!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 21, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Its so good!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't wait for tomorrow night! The promo looks so good!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I can't wait for tomorrow night! The promo looks so good!


I can't wait either!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

I love Lex's videos and just had to share this one here!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love Lex's videos and just had to share this one here!


I watch her all the time, she is awesome.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 22, 2014)

Ooooo Miss Patti!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 22, 2014)

OMG how did I forget this was coming on tonight.. ugh too much going on. Hope I can watch it later.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

i'll watch it in the morning when i get off


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

Loved last night's episode.

  And Jessica Lange singing LDR's Gods & Monster's?! Episode took my life at that moment.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> OMG how did I forget this was coming on tonight.. ugh too much going on. Hope I can watch it later.


  http://www.fxnetworks.com/video/346239555953
  You have to put in your cable provider info, but you should be able to watch it here.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

I liked this weeks episode.   





NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Loved last night's episode.  And Jessica Lange singing LDR's Gods & Monster's?! Episode took my life at that moment.


Such a great performance


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm rebelling and watching it at work now. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm rebelling and watching it at work now. lol


lol how far have you gotten?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol how far have you gotten?


  Just started.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just started.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

I liked Jessica's performance this episode better than her last one and Oooooo Patti when she stared down Dandy! Go girl!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 23, 2014)

Is Jessica Lange actually singing these songs? She rocked it last night. I was impressed. And Miss Patti? Woooo, chile! Had me on the edge of my seat. You never know with AHS.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Is Jessica Lange actually singing these songs? She rocked it last night. I was impressed. And Miss Patti? Woooo, chile! Had me on the edge of my seat. You never know with AHS.


She is   





NaomiH said:


> I liked Jessica's performance this episode better than her last one and Oooooo Patti when she started down Dandy! Go girl!


Right go patti go!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Is Jessica Lange actually singing these songs? She rocked it last night. I was impressed. And Miss Patti? Woooo, chile! Had me on the edge of my seat. You never know with AHS.


  I know! I was looking at her and she almost made me want to turn and walk the other way. Fierceness!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Right go patti go!


  If she goes down, you know it's going to be good. I'll be sad she isn't around, but you just know it'll make you say "dayum" lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If she goes down, you know it's going to be good. I'll be sad she isn't around, but you just know it'll make you say "dayum" lol


I agree, it'll be good, but how sad that she'll be gone. Maybe next year she'll be back.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2014)

Twisty is getting scarier and scarier every week


----------



## MissTT (Oct 23, 2014)

What I wanna know is: in what world is no one phased by a filthy, bloody clown?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

MissTT said:


> What I wanna know is: in what world is no one phased by a filthy, bloody clown?


Back then they trusted everyone, no matter how they looked. Kids used to be able to play out and come back late at night. Parents didn't worry about creeps and killers.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

MissTT said:


> What I wanna know is: in what world is no one phased by a filthy, bloody clown?


I wonder that too. He walks around in broad daylight looking all kinds of crazy and you know he has to smell and yet no one even really acknowledges the fact that he is a clown wearing a scalp, covered in blood and fifth walking down the road. Looks far more suspect than a lobster boy. Lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wonder that too. He walks around in broad daylight looking all kinds of crazy and you know he has to smell and yet no one even really acknowledges the fact that he is a clown wearing a scalp, covered in blood and fifth walking down the road. Looks far more suspect than a lobster boy. Lol


 LOL at wearing a scalp!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> LOL at wearing a scalp!!


  I mean come on, 50s or not, I'm pretty sure if a police officer rolled by Twisty walking down the road he'd pull over and try and make out what's going on there. Definitely wouldn't be asking him to perform at my kid's b-day party. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I mean come on, 50s or not, I'm pretty sure if a police officer rolled by Twisty walking down the road he'd pull over and try and make out what's going on there. Definitely wouldn't be asking him to perform at my kid's b-day party. lol


Lol


----------



## MissTT (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Kids used to be able to play out and come back late at night. Parents didn't worry about creeps and killers.


  Nah, it couldn't be that. They didn't trust the 'freaks' or anyone else perceived to be different. The Jupiter curfew was instated specifically because of fear of a serial killer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Nah, it couldn't be that. They didn't trust the 'freaks' or anyone else perceived to be different. The Jupiter curfew was instated specifically because of fear of a serial killer.


Lmao its ok And You have a vaild point.  That's what meant, I totally worded it wrong. The "freaks" were who they didn't trust and thought was killing everyone.  Clearly dandy's mom is delusional, I mean she treats her ageing son like a baby..lol so a bloody clown must look angelic :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

@MissTT I can't even tell you how many times I've typed stuff out and never hit submit! lol
  Or texted someone and never hit send.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Clearly dandy's mom is delusional, I mean she treats her ageing son like a baby..lol so a bloody clown must look angelic


  You mean your mom doesn't let you sip brandy out of a crystal baby bottle and try to dress you as Howdy Doody for Halloween too?


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 24, 2014)

MissTT said:


> What I wanna know is: in what world is no one phased by a filthy, bloody clown?


  Or how nobody notices he's right behind them!? He looks like he would reek of death/blood/dirt/body odor.... I look at him and cringe because I can only imagine someone walking into a room he is currently hiding in, and being like... "what is that repulsive smell?" AND THEN BAM, you've been Twisty'd (aka stabbed.) Seems to be a reoccurring theme that everyone wants to be center stage / in the spotlight in this season. I'm enjoying it so far!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You mean your mom doesn't let you sip brandy out of a crystal baby bottle and try to dress you as Howdy Doody for Halloween too?


:lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Or how nobody notices he's right behind them!? He looks like he would reek of death/blood/dirt/body odor.... I look at him and cringe because I can only imagine someone walking into a room he is currently hiding in, and being like... "what is that repulsive smell?" AND THEN BAM, you've been Twisty'd (aka stabbed.) Seems to be a reoccurring theme that everyone wants to be center stage / in the spotlight in this season. I'm enjoying it so far!


If he was right behind me, I'd poo myself in fear. His face doesn't bother me but the fact I didn't hear him creep up on me and surprise me will do it :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

I think I'd know he was coming before I ever heard or saw him because you'd totally smell him unless he was down wind from you. LOL


----------



## MissTT (Oct 24, 2014)

Yessssss! He must smell repulsive! You wouldn't invite him into your car.

  I can not WAIT until we get the back story on Mother and Dandy. What was the father's role in the relationship? Why is Dandy being infantilized? Where can we get a crystal baby bottle for booze?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'd know he was coming before I ever heard or saw him because you'd totally smell him unless he was down wind from you. LOL


  Lol or no wind is blowing that day.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/galway-irish-crystal-baby-bottle-sterling-silver
> Lol or no wind is blowing that day.


  Awesome! I'm totally tempted to buy one now!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/galway-irish-crystal-baby-bottle-sterling-silver


  Awww, why can't we feed babies from this bottle? That is one fancy piece!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awesome! I'm totally tempted to buy one now! :haha:





MissTT said:


> Awww, why can't we feed babies from this bottle? That is one fancy piece!


So awesome right lol You can't feed babies..but you could use it for yourself lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So awesome right lol You can't feed babies..but you could use it for yourself lol


I would so try and get Abbey to drink out of it at least once.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I would so try and get Abbey to drink out of it at least once. Lol


  Lol that would be very cool


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol that would be very cool


That little chunker would be the fanciest baby on the block!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That little chunker would be the fanciest baby on the block!


Super fancy!   Poor Twisty and Elsa  Patti too! Dandy is a


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dandy is a


  Haven't watched last night's yet!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Say what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://tvline.com/2014/10/29/neil-patrick-harris-david-burtka-american-horror-story-freak-show/


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

To all the Lily Rabe lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/10/29/ahs-freak-show-lily-rabe/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Haven't watched last night's yet!


I will stop there till you do lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Say what? ompom:  http://tvline.com/2014/10/29/neil-patrick-harris-david-burtka-american-horror-story-freak-show/


Awesome!   





NaomiH said:


> To all the Lily Rabe lovers :yahoo:  http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/10/29/ahs-freak-show-lily-rabe/


Woot!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will stop there till you do lol


  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow. Still have to watch last Sunday's TWD too.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Woot!


  I'm so excited! Love Lily Rabe and I love me some NPH!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hopefully tonight or tomorrow. Still have to watch last Sunday's TWD too.


Naomi you are far behind :hug: lol  





NaomiH said:


> I'm so excited! Love Lily Rabe and I love me some NPH!


Me too. Especially NPH lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too. Especially NPH lol


  Just one episode behind!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just one episode behind!


You are right :wink: it isn't that far behind


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm excited for Danny's character transition. He's actually a good actor. Btw, I've noticed the freak with short hands looks like brad Pitt ! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm excited for Danny's character transition. He's actually a good actor. Btw, I've noticed the freak with short hands looks like brad Pitt ! Lol


  Lol! He does kind of!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Speaking of the guy with the short arms and foxy Brit accent, I was on FB just now and he seems to be a bit of eye candy for quite a few ladies.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of the guy with the short arms and foxy Brit accent, I was on FB just now and he seems to be a bit of eye candy for quite a few ladies.


He is very handsome!   





NaomiH said:


> :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Agreed!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed!


 He looks like a Brad Pitt to me


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> He looks like a Brad Pitt to me


He really does resemble him


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 31, 2014)

In fairness to Danny boy he's a good actor. Was he from Glee? I've recognized him somewhere hmm


----------



## Sequinzombie (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd just like to say that I just fell in the love with series like a week ago and idk where I've been the last few years ♡


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>










  I feel that this show plays with my emotions... One minute I'm like wtf then, I'm tearing up...
  Honestly, when the son's father came to thank Jimmy, I shed a couple of tears..

  I loveeee this show!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

http://www.eonline.com/news/593947/yes-all-of-american-horror-story-s-seasons-are-connected?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline



  http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/10/31/ryan-murphy-american-horror-story-connected/


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 1, 2014)

So Lily Rabe will be back? Wohoo!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> So Lily Rabe will be back? Wohoo!


Yes ma'am


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Nov 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/593947/yes-all-of-american-horror-story-s-seasons-are-connected?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline
> 
> 
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/10/31/ryan-murphy-american-horror-story-connected/


  I knew they were connected!! This show has some great writing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> I knew they were connected!! This show has some great writing.


Me too! It is an amazing show


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/593947/yes-all-of-american-horror-story-s-seasons-are-connected?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline
> 
> 
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/10/31/ryan-murphy-american-horror-story-connected/


  Yes! More Edward Mordrake and Twisty!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Finally watched last week's episode yesterday and it was so good!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm starting to like Danny's character. He's getting better and better every week.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm starting to like Danny's character. He's getting better and better every week.


  I really like his character too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally watched last week's episode yesterday and it was so good!


Riiiight lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

All I have to say is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dandy and can I please have an Edward Mordrake without the extra head?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All I have to say is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Edward is handsome lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Edward is handsome lol


  And so damn posh!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/11/04/it-all-starts-with-a-hat-american-horror-story-season-5-plot-revealed-2402159?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/11...ot-revealed-2402159?lt_source=external,manual


so exciting


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> so exciting


  Can't wait!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All I have to say is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I thought that extra face/head/whathaveyou was so cheesy looking!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I thought that extra face/head/whathaveyou was so cheesy looking!


  It was really weird looking, I'm glad they didn't focus much on it.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was really weird looking, I'm glad they didn't focus much on it.


  Same

  Im starting to like Dandy, hes just so crazy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Same  Im starting to like Dandy, hes just so crazy!


Me too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Same
> 
> Im starting to like Dandy, hes just so crazy!


  I like him, but hate him at the same time. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

That means he's an effective actor


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> That means he's an effective actor


Yeah, he's totally great!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> That means he's an effective actor


Very true


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


 Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


:lmao: pretty much


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  lol!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Am I the only one who got majorly grossed out when Dandy picked up Twisty's mask and put it on without cleaning it off first?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Am I the only one who got majorly grossed out when Dandy picked up Twisty's mask and put it on without cleaning it off first?


Totally gross!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Totally gross!


  All I could think of was Twisty's mouth (or lack there of) and all the drool and grossness that was probably all up on it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All I could think of was Twisty's mouth (or lack there of) and all the drool and grossness that was probably all up on it.


His saliva and tongue touched it...uh a least a wipe down should have been done. But I guess dandy is supposed to be cray cray :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> His saliva and tongue touched it...uh a least a wipe down should have been done. But I guess dandy is supposed to be cray cray


  A wipe down with a gallon of Clorox! He's totally nuts and poor Matt Bomer, why did they have to kill his sexy ass so soon? I wanted to stare at him some more.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A wipe down with a gallon of Clorox! He's totally nuts and poor Matt Bomer, why did they have to kill his sexy ass so soon? I wanted to stare at him some more.


Matt Bomer is :hot: at least it was lots of body shots in underwear lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Matt Bomer is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mmmm....Matt Bomer in his undies.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmm....Matt Bomer in his undies. :eyelove:


He has such a gorgeous face and body!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He has such a gorgeous face and body!


  Agreed! Now if we can get Wes Bentley to come back and prance around in his undies.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed! Now if we can get Wes Bentley to come back and prance around in his undies.


 oh baby yea!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I've seen Wes Bentley on interstellar. There are a bunch of actors on cameo in that movie.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed! Now if we can get Wes Bentley to come back and prance around in his undies.


  Yessss please.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man... I didn't even think about that until you mentioned it... gag   Yessss please.


 Crimson your photo using stone is very pretty. It's a weird statement. Lol.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Crimson your photo using stone is very pretty. It's a weird statement. Lol.


Thank you!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He has such a gorgeous face and body!


  He does!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2014)

I know Dandy is always doing something crazy, but Finn Wittrock is still goodlooking...but kinda in a strange way IMO


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I know Dandy is always doing something crazy, but Finn Wittrock is still goodlooking...but kinda in a strange way IMO


Agreed lol


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed lol


  even in that gross mask...lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> even in that gross mask...lol


Lol yea...he just looks good. I hope many more underwear shots


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol yea...he just looks good. I hope many more underwear shots


  I wouldnt object


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I know Dandy is always doing something crazy, but Finn Wittrock is still goodlooking...but kinda in a strange way IMO


  He sure is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked how they made it very 'American Psycho' with him when he was doing all the exercising in his room.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol yea...he just looks good. I hope many more underwear shots


  I wouldn't complain!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 19, 2014)

THAT DIDN'T JUST HAPPEN PLEASE TELL ME THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN NO


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll watch it tomorrow


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm 2 episodes behind on this and TWD.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Pretty good interview with Mat Fraser who plays Paul the Illustrated Seal:
  http://www.avclub.com/article/american-horror-storys-mat-fraser-wont-star-your-i-211688


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty good interview with Mat Fraser who plays Paul the Illustrated Seal:
> http://www.avclub.com/article/american-horror-storys-mat-fraser-wont-star-your-i-211688


  I read this the other day and thought it was good too, I adore him, hes fantastic


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Thats what I kept reading but I dont even remember that movie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I had just watched it for the millionth time like two days before that AHS episode aired so it was fresh in my mind. Reminded me of this scene: 







  I agree, he's pretty wonderful!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

The walking dead this week is pretty good as always. Now I'm watching American horror story


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The walking dead this week is pretty good as always. Now I'm watching American horror story


  I'm going to try and catch up this weekend, I'm way behind on several shows at the moment.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> THAT DIDN'T JUST HAPPEN PLEASE TELL ME THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN NO


it did


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> it did


  She was my favorite


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> She was my favorite


and mine


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

I love Amazon eve this episode. Lol. Kicking ass


----------

